# Best way to see behind a wall



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

Any tips for tools that would assist in looking for something behind a finished wall, well at the same time causing as little damage as possible?

I know Ridgid make an inspection camera with a 3' line, which would only require a small opening. 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

If you have any old comics, I think they sell X-Ray vision glasses in the back. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Careful drilling holes for inspection. You never know what's back there.:laughing:


----------



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

I was waiting for that.. lol

X-ray vision would be very useful in the situation (as well as a few others lol)


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Suds said:


> I was waiting for that.. lol
> 
> X-ray vision would be very useful in the situation (as well as a few others lol)



Sorry, I couldn't help myself. 

I do have a Zircon stud finder that will also locate metal and AC. Has kept me from any insurance claims (so far).


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: Be sure to charge extra if Proctology inspection resquested by the HO :laughing:


----------



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

Yep, that's the one I was thinking of. Looking like the best option right now.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Milwuakee also has a few cameras that look decent, Ive always used the ridgid though! works great and minamal damage!:thumbsup:


----------



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

May be a dumb question, but does the technology exist today to let you "x-ray" a section of a wall, and get an image of whats behind it?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Suds said:


> May be a dumb question, but does the technology exist today to let you "x-ray" a section of a wall, and get an image of whats behind it?


 
Sure it does exist. Question is, do you have enough zeros in your bank account?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Suds said:


> Any tips for tools that would assist in looking for something behind a finished wall, well at the same time causing as little damage as possible?
> 
> I know Ridgid make an inspection camera with a 3' line, which would only require a small opening.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Most Times I go around to the other side to see what's behind it, If you want to see whats IN it Milwuakee & Ridgid make a few things to find pipes and wires - One of them you do not have to open the wall.


----------



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

Snobnd said:


> Most Times I go around to the other side to see what's behind it, If you want to see whats IN it Milwuakee & Ridgid make a few things to find pipes and wires - One of them you do not have to open the wall.


Yes IN the wall, haha, Know of anything on the net about them?


----------



## Suds (Feb 25, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Sure it does exist. Question is, do you have enough zeros in your bank account?


lol probably not, but interested in any info you have.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

What are you trying to find? 

Milwaukee and Ridgid both have inspection cameras, LSD has one too but it is fairly overpriced.

Most things I look for in a wall can be found with a toner-tracer, stud finder, or knocking on the wall.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Infra red heat sensitive cameras? I don't know of anything that is going to give 3d images. Wouldn't be too shocked to know the technology exists though.

Sounds like someone is treasure hunting.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

X-ray, ultrasound, ferro scanner....depends what you are trying to find.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Ronnie knows...


----------

